# Rives Audio Interview with Christopher Huston



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This is from the Rives Newsletter to which I subscribe. I thought it might be of interest to some here.


On Monday November 1st, 1:30pm Pacific, 4:30pm Eastern, Christopher Huston will be interviewed by Scott Wilkinson, more aptly known as "the Home Theater Geek." For those that are unfamiliar with Christopher Huston he has been a recording engineer and producer for bands such as the Who, Led Zeppelin, Eric Burden and War, James Brown etc. He grew up in Liverpool and played lead guitar for a group called the undertakers. The Beatles were sometimes their warm up band. He has stories that... well as a friend of mine put it speaking to Chris: "Your memories are better than my fantasies." I think that pretty much sums it up and you won't want to miss this interview.

Read more about Christopher Huston...
Go to the live event.


----------

